# Help Needed at Show..... Work 4 Trains



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just came down from the grapevine. 
2008 HAGRS Show 
Work for Trains what way to meet everyone  
Help is needed for St. Aubin Station for setup, teardown and booth help. 
Setup starts at 9:00 am Thursday June 19th 
Booth sales 20th Noon - 8 pm 
21 10 am - 5 pm 
22 10 am - 3 pm 
Teardown Starts at 3pm on Sunday 
Please contact [email protected]


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Two of us have already lined it up with Jon way back at the SELSTS, thats one of the reasons they are coming. We will set up and load.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
As long as the wife doesn't get too antsy to get home, I will try to help with teardown after the WAGRS exhibit is loaded. BTW, I love the steel Warren Truss Bridge you sold me. 
JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I reread my post, I did not mean it to sound selfish. Bubba and I really talked with St Aubin alot to get them to come down to the show. I wish the MWLSTS would join in KS show and show support.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to help set up the KCGRS Module and help "tweek " it. But after that, I will have some free time to help out during the show. I would be glad to. 

Cliff


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

If you would contact Jon and confirm with him at the IL store.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Will there be a schedule or sign up list at the booth? What is expected? Working all day or shifts of a couple hours or ?? I'm not sure if I know enough to be of much help, but it sounds like a good place to spend a couple hours.

Michael


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I just sent Jon an email asking him to let me know what I can do to help.


----------

